# Piracy, control practices, and alternatives of control



## somnambulist (Apr 28, 2011)

Alexander Galloway, author of Protocol: How Control Exists After Decentralization and The Exploit: A Theory of Networks discusses the connections between piracy, networks and control practices. He insists on making the distinction between pirate practices and collaborative sharing on the basis of their differing approaches to commodification. Galloway claims that although it might be “tempting to romanticize the pirate or hacker as someone who eludes control, this is simply not the case…The only way to elude digital control systems is to be quite militant and not to interface with them at all. Instead we need to think in terms of ‘alternatives of control’ or ‘control practices’.” 

Η συνέντευξη εδώ


----------

